# stretchy bind off by Steven West



## BrendaGaines (Feb 26, 2013)

In Steven West's pattern,'Pagona' he uses this stretchy bind off that i tried and it seems easier and faster than others I've tried;
pogona
stretchy bindoff

knit two stitches into the back-slide it off
put that stitch back on the left needle
knit two stitches into the back-slide it off
put that stitch back on the left needle
knit two stitches into the back-slide it off
put that stitch back on the left needle
etc.
in the end pull yarn through last loop.
http://www.knittingpipeline.com/2011/01/episode-29-new-favorite-bind-off.html


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

it sounds very similar to the Icelandic bindoff, except done through the back instead of the front - I'm going to have to check this out and see how it looks!

Thanks!


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks for this, have bookmarked


----------



## hasamod41 (Sep 1, 2011)

Sounds interesting. have bookmarked it And I'll check it out.
Thanks anyway


----------



## freerun (Aug 1, 2013)

I have made several Stephen West's patterns. He uses that bind off alot. I love it, and have used it for almost all shawl bind offs. You gotta try it!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

freerun said:


> I have made several Stephen West's patterns. He uses that bind off alot. I love it, and have used it for almost all shawl bind offs. You gotta try it!


He is one of my favs! :thumbup:


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

It's good. I've used it for sock cuffs


----------



## CrystalP (Jan 19, 2012)

This is the only way I bind off, except when I make slippers. It is easy and relatively fast. I posted a pic of how it looks a long time ago, here it is again.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

I do this bind-off on shawls but always into the front leg, not the back. Must try this one on the shawl I am making now.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Looks great, will have to try it on my next project.

Thanks for sharing this great tip.


----------



## cjssr (Oct 30, 2012)

Wow, another great tool.....thanks


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

BrendaGaines said:


> In Steven West's pattern,'Pagona' he uses this stretchy bind off that i tried and it seems easier and faster than others I've tried;
> pogona
> stretchy bindoff
> 
> ...


This is how I bind off too. And more stretchy then this one, is to do alternative : knit together two stitches into the back -slide, put that stitch back on the left needle, next purl two stitches together, put that stitch back on the left needle, and so on. It will be stretchier and looks even nicer, neater.


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

This is also known as a flexible bind-off. If you do a "search" on this site you will find it mentioned.


----------



## hasamod41 (Sep 1, 2011)

BrendaGaines said:


> In Steven West's pattern,'Pagona' he uses this stretchy bind off that i tried and it seems easier and faster than others I've tried;
> pogona
> stretchy bindoff
> 
> ...


Please explain how you do "knit two stitches into the back-slide it off"


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I love this bind off and now I do it exclusively...


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

hasamod41 said:


> Please explain how you do "knit two stitches into the back-slide it off"


 click on the link for a video


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

That's the way I always bind off. I call it the knitted bind off and it stays looser than the traditional bind off.


----------



## Joanne9928 (Sep 14, 2013)

I use a bind off that I find even easier, faster, and just as stretchy and neat looking:

Start by knitting two stitches. Slide the left needle into the front of these two stitches, then knit them together through the back. Just keep knitting one more stitch, sliding and knitting together.


----------



## imashelefrat (May 16, 2013)

Thank you.


----------

